# Old Ariens for restoration??



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ariens snowblower


IF this is still available what are your thoughts. Im looking to start my first restoration and this has been the cheapest Ariens to pop up. Id like to restore it as close as possible to factory condition(colors, parts, etc)


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks decent. I noticed it is missing the tank bracket as well. Also the electric start cover is not on. So I'm assuming either the cover or starter is missing. Those little parts ad up quickly if you don't have a donor machine. I would try to find a complete machine if possible. Save yourself some time, possibly some cash, and your sanity hunting down miscellaneous parts. Also try to find one with less to no rust on handlebars. Re chrome can be pricy if your looking for a factory restore.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Old round bucket design has a nice look to it I think. If your up to it - why not? I imagine you could get it going or throw on a predator engine..... depending how in depth you want to go.

Finding old Tec's in good shape is not difficult.... just keep looking


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah that's what i figured. Just getting impatient i guess lol


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd go with a 65-74 10000 series instead, has the Auger Disconnect and most have a Differential. Also, Parts are a bit easier to get.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - good point. Forgot about the dangers on this one - no auger shutdown!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it does have auger shot down but on this series the lever controls both the tractor and front bucket, and you cannot turn them off separately


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

3 Ariens 824 Snowblowers


Contact the owner about the left hand Ariens. Says its a running 10ML60D for 50 bucks. Is this the one im looking for? the bucket looks more like a tear drop which i thought was a late 60's to 70's model?


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going to throw in some odds and ends machines for short money that I have tagged and are in and around your Derry, NH area - should you be interested in taking a look at these as well. These are all in the $50-100 range. 

Interesting old MTD w/big Gilson-like 55134 type tires, $100, (Littleton - Rte. 495).
Link: Snow Blower Great Shape

Interesting old Bolens shell, $40, Medfield (Rte. 495).
Link: Old Bolens Snowblower Parts machine

Original series probably 7HP John Deere w/missing skids, $100, Manchester/Concord area. This will go for short money in a month.
Link: John Deere Snowblower

Nice old 5HP Snapper for $50. These were a real workhorse. The gear box is supposedly NLA and it's underpowered perhaps, but these things were beasts. Worse case, put a Predator on it. 
Link: Snapper 524 snowblower

Interesting old '70's 7/26 Briggs engine Toro. Sheffield, Vermont, $50.
Link: toro snowblower 826

Nice old Homelite (Simplicity) gear drive, Maine. "Moving, make an offer".
Link: 2 snow blowers, 2 mowers, 2 weed whackers - MAKE OFFER

Older (now called Pro) Simplicity beast. Needs a new gear box and perhaps a motor. $100.
Link: Simplicity 860 snowblower

Old working Bolens, looks like an Ariens made model, $100.
Link: Bolens 8/26 snowblower


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Elt31987 said:


> 3 Ariens 824 Snowblowers
> 
> 
> Contact the owner about the left hand Ariens. Says its a running 10ML60D for 50 bucks. Is this the one im looking for? the bucket looks more like a tear drop which i thought was a late 60's to 70's model?




If they run get all three for 50 bucks a piece flips the ones you don't want next year for 300 a piece


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Elt31987 said:


> 3 Ariens 824 Snowblowers
> 
> 
> Contact the owner about the left hand Ariens. Says its a running 10ML60D for 50 bucks. Is this the one im looking for? the bucket looks more like a tear drop which i thought was a late 60's to 70's model?


He probably just guessed at the model number..and guessed wrong! 
No, that is not a "first series" like the model in the first post in this thread..its a late 60's or early 70's 10,000 series.

Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> He probably just guessed at the model number..and guessed wrong!
> No, that is not a "first series" like the model in the first post in this thread..its a late 60's or early 70's 10,000 series.
> 
> Scot


Jackmels said "I'd go with a 65-74 10000 series instead, has the Auger Disconnect and most have a Differential. Also, Parts are a bit easier to get." So sscotsman, isnt that the one i want?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Elt31987 said:


> Jackmels said "I'd go with a 65-74 10000 series instead, has the Auger Disconnect and most have a Differential. Also, Parts are a bit easier to get." So sscotsman, isnt that the one i want?


Oh, Im guess im not clear on what you want!  I was going by your first post in this thread, I assumed you were looking for a "first series"..So the one in the most recent Craigslist ad is *not* one of those..

But if you are now looking for a "65-74 10,000 series, that has the Auger Disconnect and most have a Differential." then yes, it is one of those! 

It is a "65-74 10,000 series", and they will all have the "Auger Disconnect" but they *don't* all have a differential! If it has chrome handlebars, then it most likely has a differential..if it has white painted handlebars, then it probably doesnt..

The one in the Craigslist ad, on the left:

http://nh.craigslist.org/for/5477373649.html

Does have chrome handlebars, so it probably has a differential..
but the only way to know for sure is to inspect the machine in person (or get a photo that shows it) and look at the left wheel, to see if it has a differential lock-out or not:










Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice!! Im going to go take a look at her tomorrow. Hopefully still there. Thanks everyone! Ill keep you updated.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

50 bucks. Fired up on first pull and electric start works. Bucket didn't bend and seemed solid. The guy engaged the wheels and held it in place to "show the friction disc wasn't slipping". Getting delivered tomorrow


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! thats a great deal! 
(I paid $250 for my '71 Ariens, in basically that same condition..and I still consider that a great deal.) 

when you get it, post the numbers, and we can work out the model and year..
three sets of model and serial numbers:

1. the "tractor tag" at the rear of the machine.
2. the "attachment tag" on the side of the scoop.
3. the Tecumseh engine tag, on the side of the engine.

Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

The Brothers of Destr..... I mean Dynamic Duo!!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats Elt! Looks like a great machine...esp for 50 bucks!


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

For $50, you just outright STOLE that thing! That is really nice!!

I guess I am a little confused, though. Did they make the 10ML60D for a number of years? I have two with that model number, and know of a third one. All three have the rounded-top chute, 6hp engines and the 1/2 open-side buckets. The one in the picture has a seven horse, with fully enclosed side bucket and squared off chute top. Can that still have that model number?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like its a mixed and matched machine..
The tractor unit, the bucket attachment, and the engine are likely from three different machines originally, and someone put them all together to make a working snowblower..

The tractor unit is most likely a 1963 or 64 "first series" unit.
The bucket is from a 1968 to 1973 10,000 series.
And the engine looks like a 1980's Tecumseh.

None of this is a big deal if everything works! which it seems it does...

Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

The Tractor body says Ser. No. 10ML60D

The Bucket says Mod No. 10995 Ser. 043588

The Motor i cant find any numbers or maybe i don't know where to look but the engine is clearly a replacement.


Didn't the first series NOT come with the 2 disconnect levers?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Elt31987 said:


> The Tractor body says Ser. No. 10ML60D


As far as I know, that model number was only used in the "first series", and did not extend into the 10,000 series. Its possible it might have been used in 1965 with the earliest models of the 10,000 series, but I doubt it..but we know the bucket isn't 1965 anyway!  So im going to say its 99% likely the tractor is a '63 or '64 first series.



Elt31987 said:


> The Bucket says Mod No. 10995 Ser. 043588


That's a 1970 10,000 series bucket.



Elt31987 said:


> Didn't the first series NOT come with the 2 disconnect levers?


That part is a bit of a mystery..the "Sno-Thro clutch" auger on/off lever is part of the bucket attachment, not part of the tractor..so that lever is easy to explain..it just came along with the bucket! 










But the "tractor clutch lever" goes with the tractor, not the bucket:










And your machine does have the 10,000 series tractor clutch lever, and not the first series lever..

I haven't see enough machines "taken apart" to be totally clear how that works..but I have seen other instances of 10,000 series buckets mated to first series tractors, so I know it can be done..I imagine somehow the first series tractor lever gets replaced by a 10,000 series tractor lever..but im not sure how that is done exactly..

whoever did this conversion likely had a stash of parts, since they combined bits of three different snowblowers together..so it makes sense that they also had a 10,000 series tractor clutch lever to add to the project as well..

Im not sure how the conversion is done exactly..I only know it can be done.

Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gotcha! So when it comes to Owners Manuals / Parts Manuals for all the parts will the 2 be available on the Ariens site and how would i find the Tecumseh manuals?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, you can input model and serial numbers on the Ariens manual lookup page to download manuals..If you dont have an exact serial number just use 001000.

I havent found a lot of Tecumseh manuals, and there is no one place to find them..they are scattered around the internet in various places..I have one big manual called the "Tecumseh Technicians Handbook" that covers most engines from the late 60's perhaps up to the 80's..send me an email to:

sscotsman at yahoo dot com

and I will email you back a copy..

Scot


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Excellent. Thanks so much. Has anyone agreed upon the definitive color match for Ariens Orange? Ive seen many suggestions including Ariens themselves, just shopping around for price on the closest match.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

So from what i can make out the Tecumseh is model H70-130216G. The owner scratched that into the top of the cover. With that said, i pulled the spark plug which was crazy fouled and had model number PM4 with a lighting bolt. From what i can gather the NGK replacement for this would be BR2LM. But is PM4 even the correct plug to begin with? And i shined a light down the plug hole and could see one of the valves and OH MAN was it absolutely filthy with a thick lair of varnish.


----------

